
Folsom Dam floodgates open for first time in 5 years - apsec112
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Folsom-Dam-floodgates-open-for-first-time-in-5-6875637.php?cmpid=reddit-mobile
======
simulate
The dam is still 30% empty and the floodgates have been opened a few times
already. The floodgates are opening because of old regulations that require
water to be released when Folsom Lake rises by a specified amount.
[http://www.sacbee.com/news/state/california/water-and-
drough...](http://www.sacbee.com/news/state/california/water-and-
drought/article60419396.html)

------
ChuckMcM
There is some impressive time lapse of the lake filling at over 1' per day.
All good. Not the end of the drought of course but welcome.

------
DrScump
That graphic typo was pretty basic (it's _Nimbus_ Dam, not Numbus, and I know
that just as an occasional passerby).

EDIT: they caught it later; it's corrected at 1:07

------
tempodox
“ _the most amount of water_ ” is a really funny grammatical concept. Who
writes that stuff?

